# Kyle Lowry traded to the Raptors



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> @WojYahooNBA: Toronto will send a future first-round pick that source says "is conditional with high upside" for Houston. "Guaranteed lottery pick."


I love Lowry, really fits in with what we're doing here.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

lol stfu. Guarenteed lottery pick my ass.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice pickup/acquisition for you guys, and good Plan B too.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like this move for the Raptors.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So who is the starting PG for the Rockets now?


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Lin they hope I guess.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Talks of it being an 'innovative' deal, definitely including a lottery pick.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Prince said:


> So who is the starting PG for the Rockets now?


With this move Im assuming that Houston pretty confident that there getting Lin Good move by BC I knew he land a PG after the Nash decision but this means another move is coming either Jose or Bayless is out the door hopefully Jose


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Aaron Brooks?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Great move. But now the question is, what happens to Jose Calderon?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's this awful rumor going around that has Calderon going to Philly.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice addition
lowry
derozan
jhonson
bargnani
a.jhonson

val.....
bayless
ross
davis
fields
acy
alabi


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

what is the detail on the pick?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Over-under protection on the pick. Top-3 protected (declines to top-1) and out-of-lottery delayed. So they get it as long as it is a not too high lotto pick, otherwise they wait till the next season.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi speedythief
you are so...knowledgeable , very repect from you, do you work for M.L.E?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> There's this awful rumor going around that has Calderon going to Philly.


I'd love to have Calderon on my team. $10 million is a shit load of money to pay him but I think he'd be a great addition to any team.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Back to Lowry, at the end of the day, this is probably better for the Raptors in the long run. It would've been great to have Steve Nash finish his career in Canada but basketball wise it didn't make the most sense.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Calderon might end up in Dallas now that they lost Kidd. I don't expect that we will be getting anything in return though.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Was playing great last year until he got sick/hurt. Hopefully this was a good consolation prize after not getting Nash.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

wish we can work a trade to get the matrix back for jose


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Hi speedythief
> you are so...knowledgeable , very repect from you, do you work for M.L.E?


Hint: I smell like rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

when are they gonna do a press conference to introduce Kyle?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Likely when Fields is official, both together.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

In fact 



> @WolstatSun: Bryan Colangelo conference call starting shortly. Hearing Lowry introductory presser happening early next week


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Checking Kyle Lowry's twitter and he hasn't mentioned a thing about Toronto.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He hasn't talked much at all. Doesn't seem like that kinda dude.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

BC says Calderon was less than impressed with acquisition.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ That's because he just became a bench player. Lowry is a good get for the Raps.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Calderon still has value in this league. The Raps should be trying to move him to a team with cap space and a short term hole at PG... like the Hornets.


----------

